# Truglo sights on a P225



## Stand2 (May 6, 2008)

Greetings... This is my first post on this forum and hope to contribute. I purchased my first Sig today, and had Truglo sights installed. Within 5 minutes the front sight came loose and fell off. The shop I used used some LOCTITE, but am still worried about losing this sight. Anyone have experience with this problem?


----------



## ajunkyarddog (May 18, 2008)

You need to use Loctite 609 retaining compound, not regular Loctite found in automotive dept. Measure orignal Sig sight width and file new sights to fit in dovetail, then apply Loctite 609 on both sights & dovetail. You can find Loctite in industrial supply stores or ebay. Check with gunsmith beforehand that he is using sight adjustment tool or brass punch to drive in sights. After you file down new sights, reblue new surfaces to reduce corrosion. Caution on Tru Glo...if you use GunScrubber or solvents to clean slide, keep it away from fiber optic tubes unless you want dull blurred output. I redid my sights using Loctite 609 and they have stayed put. Good luck


----------



## Stand2 (May 6, 2008)

worked like a charm... Thanks


----------

